# Old Husqvarna 181SE Chainsaw- 36"



## Mr A (Jan 20, 2013)

What's the worst case scenario of buying this saw, in $$? I wish I had paid more attention in shop class. Any good way of determining it a lost cause, or a good deal? Check compression? what else? Thanks in advance. Iv'e had my eye on a big 40" oak log this can could come in handy for. It looks pretty beat up, probably best to leave it alone, don't want Mr A to be short for Mr. Armless
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/3557452101.html


----------



## salecker (Jan 20, 2013)

Mr A said:


> What's the worst case scenario of buying this saw, in $$? I wish I had paid more attention in shop class. Any good way of determining it a lost cause, or a good deal? Check compression? what else? Thanks in advance. Iv'e had my eye on a big 40" oak log this can could come in handy for. It looks pretty beat up, probably best to leave it alone, don't want Mr A to be short for Mr. Armless
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/3557452101.html


 Hi Mr A
 Pull the muffler and look for scoring on the piston,check clutch side of crank for play in bearings.
 If you buy it and are wanting to use it then you should check all rubber lines,intake for cracks.Clean fuel system,rebuild carb and tune.Sharpen chain go cut wood.
 Seriously for a hundo you should be alright,i'd pay that if it was close to me.
 Thomas


----------



## HittinSteel (Jan 20, 2013)

I'd still buy it for the right price even if the top end is fried. Baileys has NWP 288 top ends on sale for $89.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jan 20, 2013)

here you go

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/what-to-look-for-when-buying-a-used-saw.103824/


----------



## Thistle (Jan 20, 2013)

Hell for a hundred bucks I'd gladly send them another $50 to ship it.


----------



## greg13 (Jan 20, 2013)

$100. The Bar & chain are almost worth that.


----------



## Mr A (Jan 21, 2013)

greg13 said:


> $100. The Bar & chain are almost worth that.


It went quick, I didn't get a chance.


----------



## greg13 (Jan 22, 2013)

You had a chance, you just questioned yourself. I've missed a lot of deals doing that. Go from your first instinct, it's usually right.


----------



## Mr A (Jan 23, 2013)

greg13 said:


> You had a chance, you just questioned yourself. I've missed a lot of deals doing that. Go from your first instinct, it's usually right.


I miss typed my number in my response, then after I corrected it, I missed the call, so yea, I had a chance as I was first in line, so said the message I didn't listen to all day. There are some newer 288's listed around $300 that probably don't need as many new parts.


----------

